# Cost of converting LHD vehicles



## Foxilady

Hello from America!

I know the cost is pretty substantial to convert LHD to RHD. However, I've never heard an actual figure. Has anyone received/heard a quote? 
$10k? $20k? 

My husband wants to purchase a Toyota Tundra this year, he also wants to bring this truck to NZ when we move in a few years. 
Unsure if this truck can be converted as he says NZ doesn't have these trucks (granted he's been out of the country for 6 years)

Does anyone have experience bringing Harley Davidson motorcycles? 

Thank you!


----------



## escapedtonz

Foxilady said:


> Hello from America!
> 
> I know the cost is pretty substantial to convert LHD to RHD. However, I've never heard an actual figure. Has anyone received/heard a quote?
> $10k? $20k?
> 
> My husband wants to purchase a Toyota Tundra this year, he also wants to bring this truck to NZ when we move in a few years.
> Unsure if this truck can be converted as he says NZ doesn't have these trucks (granted he's been out of the country for 6 years)
> 
> Does anyone have experience bringing Harley Davidson motorcycles?
> 
> Thank you!


You'll struggle to get an actual figure unless you take your car along to a conversion centre and get a quote. It's a highly specialised job and different cars will need different parts to do it and labour charges will be something to factor in. You'll be paying at least $100 an hour plus GST at 15% just for the work to be done. 
I have seen a forum thread that stated the basic charge for a Dodge something or other car was $15000 but was over an extra $10000 for all the additional bits required for the dashboard mods and the steering lock etc.
It also mentions a motorhome was $25000 to convert.

Doesn't seem it's a viable solution in my mind. Way too costly and money you'd never get back.

Have a look on the nzta website www.nzta.govt.nz 
Gives you all the details you'll need about the types of vehicles that can remain LHD and the ones that can't.


----------



## Foxilady

I don't see the point either! 
Ive begun sending him links to pick up trucks in NZ that look very similar. 

Thanks for your reply


----------

